# 'Victoria' of Anchor Line



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

I have a diary of my great Grandfather's of his time served on Anchor Lines 'Victoria' (1872-1905). Does anybody have any information on the ship?

regards
Dave


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Dave
Only info I have at present she was scrapped in 1905 will see what else I can dig up


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Dave abit more for you

ss VICTORIA
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
built by Robert Duncan & Co Port Glasgow,
Yard No 57 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Propulsion: Steam 13 knots - 1878 new compound engines
Launched: Thursday, 09 May 1872
Built: 1872
Ship Type: Passenger Cargo Vessel
Ship's Role: Transatlantic liner
Tonnage: 3242 grt
Length: 360 feet
Breadth: 40.1 feet
Owner History:
Anchor Line Glasgow
Status: Scrapped - 1905

Remarks: Maiden voyage 2nd November 1872 
Glasgow
Molville
New York


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Pilotmac :
Here are some more facts to add to Gdynia's comprehensive list.
Iron hull
Single screw, 13 knots
Three masts, one funnel Passengers, 70 1st, 100 2nd, 700 3rd
Scrapped in Italy
Sistership: California


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Pilot mac, Hows that for a quick answer 34 minutes, this site is amazing for answering queries so quickly and of course thanks to Gdynia for the info.


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the information. My Great Grandfather was in her in 1898. Not very big for the 'pond' in winter!

regards
Dave


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Dave
If you go to www.photoship.co.uk there are approx 13 different photographs of a vessel called Victoria the majority of them different passenger vessels. I would not be suprised if the vessel you are looking for is one of these


----------



## DebHill (Nov 14, 2015)

*Victoria Anchor Line*

I am very interested in this diary ! I am involved in a movie do***entary about an Italian immigrant who traveled on this ship from Naples to New York in 1897 (departing from Palermo on October 5th) and arriving in NY October 30,1897. Also, it may be the same ship that my own Italian immigrant ancestors rode 6 years later. If you could contact me about this and anything else you have learned about the ship since your original post it would be very exciting. I also need an official proof of all the scheduled stops this ship made in the fall of 1897. I found a newspaper notice saying it was at Livorno before Palermo and at Gibraltar after Naples, before going on to NY.
www.PallanteCenter.com We are a professional historical research company, usually for genealogy/ancestor research.


----------

